# UML Klassendiagramm



## umlnobody (23. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche mal zum Thema Klassendiagramm eure Hilfe. Ich bin gerade für eine Prüfung am lernen und komme mit einem Beispiel nicht ganz klar.

Wie kann für folgende Anforderung das Klassendiagramm aussehen:

In großen Unternehmen gibt es mehrere Organisationsebenen. Auf der untersten Ebene befinden sich z.B. sog. Arbeitsgruppen, die aus einem oder mehreren Mitarbeitern bestehen. Mehrere Arbeitsgruppen bilden eine Abteilung, mehrere Abteilungen können ein Segment bilden, mehrere Segmente einen Bereich, usw. Die oberste Organisationseinheit ist das Unternehmen. Die Anzahl der Organisationsebenen hängt von Größe und Struktur des Unternehmens ab. In manchen Bereichen gibt es mehr Organisationsebenen als in anderen Bereichen.
Jede dieser Organisationseinheiten hat eine Bezeichnung (z.B. Bereich Finanzen) und einen Leiter, manchmal auch mit einer eigenen Sekretariatskraft.
Von jedem Mitarbeiter ist außer Name und Funktion auch bekannt, welche Ausgaben er dem Unternehmen pro Jahr verursacht (Arbeitsplatz, Gehalt, etc.) und auch welche (fiktiven) Einnahmen er pro Jahr dem Unternehmen bringt.
Jede Organisationseinheit kann daher die Ausgaben und Einnahmen seiner Einheit leicht als Summe der entsprechenden Werte der Untereinheiten bestimmen 

Danke für eure Unterstützung

lg

UMLnobody


----------



## Thomas Kuse (24. August 2004)

Ich mach das mal flink im Text, UML kannste dann schon selber daraus fabrizieren, sind ja nur ein paar Linien mehr als der Text.

Eine Vaterklasse Organisationsebene, der Rest wird davon abgeleitet und hat gleichzeitig auch einen Zeiger auf ein Element von dem Typ, damit wahlweise die Ebenen gespeichert werden können (große Firma/Kleine Firma)
Jede Organisationsebene hat dann auch einen Leiter, der dann eine Sektretärin haben kann. (Klasse Leiter und Klasse Sekretärin am besten von Mitarbeiter abgeleitet)
Für jeden Mitarbeiter gibts dann vielleicht noch einen Container-Typ-Zeiger zum abspeichern der Einnahmen und einen für die Ausgaben.

So stell ich mir das ungefähr vor.

Nächstes Mal bitte konkrete Fragen zur Aufgabe stellen!

PS: Wenn das in das Lösen von Hausaufgaben hineinfällt sind die Beiträge ganz schnell gelöscht, denken müsst Ihr nämlich schon selber.


----------

